# Properly introducing Blondies babies :)



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Blondie X Archie kids , buckling and a doeling 

This is Blondie who had the doeling that was having the problems on Sat.
I pulled her at birth but left the buckling with Blondie.
I really need to get more pictures of the buckling , he is so adorable , but since he is in with Blondie , its not as easy as it is with his sister who is on my lap as i type


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

ahhh - what color is she?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , thats where it gets interesting…..i know she would be considered a roan ?
Skyla had told me but its on my phone and thats up at the barn , of course , lol..
Im curios to hear what others say her color is


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I just LOVE those ears!! 

To me, she looks chocolate with some roaning


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Me too , lol…. Im in love with every inch of her 
So , even though she is grey in color she would be considered chocolate ?
Excuse my cluelessness , lol. Im still trying to catch up on sleep


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Is she grey? Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Is she grey? Lol!


:ROFL: Yes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh! Lol! I thought she was a chocolate color! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh! Lol! I thought she was a chocolate color! :lol:


yeah , you know , i was scratching my head when you said Chocolate :thinking: but i didn't want to question you , lol&#8230;. ;-)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL!! From those pictures she looks it, to me anyway  
But Juby is Chocolate and she used to look a little grey... :shrug: I don't know anymore!! I'm color blind! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ahhh , we'll figure it out , lol…I wouldn't have any idea what to write down for her color , but we have plenty of time


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep! Someone else should know  lol!
Those ears though! Ugh! They kill me!!  I need to breed a LM/Nubian cross! Lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is she a keeper Laura?


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

OH SO CUTE!! Congratulations!!

(And your Border Collie and house are really cool, too! )


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww cute


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

too cute! congrats


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Cute babies Laura!!!
Love the little doe(if I ignore the ears:lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

margaret said:


> Cute babies Laura!!!
> Love the little doe(if I ignore the ears:lol


Thanks Margaret  Awww , those ears will grow on you , trust me


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

GoatieGranny said:


> OH SO CUTE!! Congratulations!!
> 
> (And your Border Collie and house are really cool, too! )


Thanks  My BC Sally is glued to the babies , she loves to clean then , herd them , clean them , herd them , repeat , lol&#8230;

Sally gets the boot when they come out though , she's relentless , she feels its her job to bath them , lol&#8230;.Sally was a mom once and she was THE BEST 
LOVED every minute of it  I have one of her pups Fiona , and Sally will pin her down to give her a good face , ear washing , lol&#8230;.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Aw laura what sweeties!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Danielle , i love them  
Im so happy the little buckling made it , it was really touch and go there .
I couldnt believe how strong he is to have overcome such a hard delivery.
And for his little sister to have waited to so patiently for her time to arrive 
Im telling you , I've went grey in a matter of days , lol.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Babies can do that real quick. :lol:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww....congratulations! I missed this thread too. I think the little girl will turn chocolate. I've had a couple that I originally called gray and they ended up chocolate


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Is she a keeper Laura?


I was fighting the urge to keep her , i was REALLY fighting it &#8230;.:GAAH::eyeroll:

BUT , yep , she's a keeper :dancedgi:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

kccjer said:


> Awww....congratulations! I missed this thread too. I think the little girl will turn chocolate. I've had a couple that I originally called gray and they ended up chocolate


Thanks Carmen  Really ? Wow , I'm interested to see what her color does now ! Skyla said it right off the bat that she was chocolate too 

She is really something though ! Reminds me of a little foal the way she charges around kicking up her heels. She goes pretty far too and then comes flying back to me full speed , lol&#8230; What a funny personality she has , she is so brave and very talkative , such a bundle of joy


----------

